# اهديكم : كود ترفيع الملفات على النت



## جيش الذئاب (18 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا

بعون الله تعالى، لقد انتهيت للتو من العمل لكود ترفيع الملفات على النت و كان الاساس لنادينا العزيز.

اعزائي هذا الكود لا يحتوى على حقوق الطبع ، لاني من كتب الكود من اوله إلى آخره، ولا اطالبكم بالحفاض على الحقوق، انما جئت لأرد الجميل لهذا المنتدى الرائع حين ساعدني احد الاخوان و اعطاني كود VB و كنت بامس الحاجه إليه.

لكثرة التعب لم استطع ان اعمل لوحة تحكم للكود فجعلته استخدام عام و هو بسيط التصميم أتمنى ان يعجبكم الكود. و إليكم صور منه و تم ترفيعهم عن طريقه.

و الي بدو يجرب الموقع : [ الدخول ]



























لنبدء : طريقة تركيب الكود

1. عدل على ملف الكونفق ( config.php )






2. شغل ملف الانستول ( install.php )

3. امسح ملف الانستول ( install.php )

و انتهى الامر : و لديك مركز تحميل ملفات جاهز و رائع


----------



## جيش الذئاب (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اهديكم : كود ترفيع الملفات على النت*

الي بدو الكود يا جماعه يكتب لي ايميله لاني مش قادر ارفعو من المنتدى


----------



## shady_539 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اهديكم : كود ترفيع الملفات على النت*

شكرا لك 

انا عندى سؤال 

انا نفسى اعمل موقع ومش عارف ممكن تقلى ازاى؟

او بمعنى اصح مش لاقى مركز رفع حلو ببلاش 

وارجوك ساعدنى 

وانا ايميلى : 

shady_539******.com 

ارجوك 

وشكرا


----------



## جيش الذئاب (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اهديكم : كود ترفيع الملفات على النت*

اليك يا صديقي

هذا موقع تقدر تحجز فيه مساحه مجانيه و حجمها 50 ميجا بايت

http://www.tripod.lycos.co.uk/

و بتقدر ترفع فيها عن طريق الموقع نفسه او برنامج اف تي بي او موقع اذا كان لديك الكود

وإذا احتجت شي ، ايميلي wolf_force على الهوتميل
ما بقدر اكتب @ لانو بيطلع بال ***

فخذو و ضيفني و انشاء الله تكون مبسوط


----------



## shady_539 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اهديكم : كود ترفيع الملفات على النت*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا لك 

فأنا مديون لك 

اشكرك


----------

